# Nassahegan RAW, Burlington, CT - 7/22/08



## Greg (Jul 22, 2008)

Met the boys (Jeff and Brian) for another Nass RAW. We went for something a bit different and started from Stone Road. We ended up doing a pretty short ride for about 3.8 miles, but some of it was pretty technical (for us). Some of the trails on this side are no where near as worn in as the stuff off Lamson's. We ended the ride at dusk finding a free-ride type trail that seemed like we rode in reverse, not that we'd be hitting any of the stunts anyway.

Here's the *Crankfire track*. One major screw up, but other than that the ride wasn't too inconsistent. Cool to see a new area, but we need more time to learn it. Good ride again tonight, guys. I'll catch up with ya'll in August!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2008)

Good ride, me tired, sleep now.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Good ride, me tired, sleep now.



That sums it up. I think I got the GPS stuff all figured out, of course I uploaded it on Crankfire under the wrong ride area:dunce:


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 23, 2008)

I though you guys would have been washed out by the rain. We had a freakin Monsoon blow through Western MA from about 6:00 to 8:00.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I though you guys would have been washed out by the rain. We had a freakin Monsoon blow through Western MA from about 6:00 to 8:00.



Nope, rain wasn't an issue at all.  I heard some rain falling during the ride, but it never got through the canopy in the woods.  When we got back out to the road it was moderately wet


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2008)

I'll definitely be up for some more exploring in there at some point.  Some of the trails were what I would call very freeride orientated, but we found some pretty cool stuff with some technical climbs and descents in there too.  We came across a couple of obstacles the we sessioned a little, I'd like to try those again, especially the first one.


----------



## Greg (Jul 23, 2008)

bvibert said:


> We came across a couple of obstacles the we sessioned a little, I'd like to try those again, especially the first one.



I need to redeem myself on the one that ate my front wheel. Lots of log stunts in that area too and definitely some technical riding. Tim would like it in there. Johnnypoach would kill himself on that freeride route.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2008)

I need to redeem myself on that first log crossing with the rock that we first tried a few times.  I almost had it, but didn't want to press my luck.   I also need to clear that damn angled log across the trail in that little gully again.  I had no problem with it the first time we went through, but coming back I was going faster and didn't time getting my front wheel up correctly... :smash:



Greg said:


> Tim would like it in there. Johnnypoach would kill himself on that freeride route.



Agreed on both counts.


----------



## severine (Jul 23, 2008)

Sounds like you guys have been finding some great terrain to ride.  I'm jealous!  I haven't been out on my bike in a few weeks.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2008)

severine said:


> Sounds like you guys have been finding some great terrain to ride.  I'm jealous!  I haven't been out on my bike in a few weeks.



That's because you prefer to run...


----------



## Greg (Jul 23, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> That sums it up. I think I got the GPS stuff all figured out, of course I uploaded it on Crankfire under the wrong ride area:dunce:



Provided you're logged in to Crankfire, go here to change it:

http://www.crankfire.com/trails/moddata.php?action=modify&dataid=435


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> Provided you're logged in to Crankfire, go here to change it:
> 
> http://www.crankfire.com/trails/moddata.php?action=modify&dataid=435



Thanks, you are good, found the report and provided link to fix.

I just looked at the page and found the "edit" link that I messed last night.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 23, 2008)

Tonight mission is to try and upload a track from Crankfire after I go put some fertilizer out on the lawn.


----------



## Crankfire (Jul 24, 2008)

Meant to post up the other night, but a few of us were out there this night as well - riding from Lamsons though...   I did 5+ miles with them then baled when they started heading up the Cornwall climb.    Good ride, amazed the rain missed us/held out!!!   

Saw the tracks posted and I can not thank you guys enough!!   I even have a few changes and tweaks in the works that might make that process a little more efficient....  though any suggestions on usability are always welcome.

If you want some sort of tour of the stone stuff, just drop me a line!   Devils Kitchen is over thar on that side :evil:  That's some classic nasty stuff....


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 24, 2008)

Crankfire said:


> Meant to post up the other night, but a few of us were out there this night as well - riding from Lamsons though...   I did 5+ miles with them then baled when they started heading up the Cornwall climb.    Good ride, amazed the rain missed us/held out!!!
> 
> Saw the tracks posted and I can not thank you guys enough!!   I even have a few changes and tweaks in the works that might make that process a little more efficient....  though any suggestions on usability are always welcome.
> 
> If you want some sort of tour of the stone stuff, just drop me a line!   Devils Kitchen is over thar on that side :evil:  That's some classic nasty stuff....



Mine was just a test/duplicate up load of Gregs to make sure I could figure out how to do it. I found it very easy considering I am far from a computer expert, but this GPS stuff looks like it can be fun and informative.

We will have to take you up on the Stone Road tour one of these days as I am sure we missed a lot of the good stuff.


----------



## Greg (Jul 24, 2008)

Crankfire said:


> Saw the tracks posted and I can not thank you guys enough!!   I even have a few changes and tweaks in the works that might make that process a little more efficient....  though any suggestions on usability are always welcome.



It's fun. I intend to create some new trail records/upload some tracks from some rides I do next week out on the Cape. One suggestion, if possible, might be to include directional arrows on the large track maps, you know sorta like how Topofusion does it. Might be tricky to not clutter it though. The process as far as uploading is stupid easy so no suggestions there.


----------



## Crankfire (Jul 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> One suggestion, if possible, might be to include directional arrows on the large track maps, you know sorta like how Topofusion does it. Might be tricky to not clutter it though. The process as far as uploading is stupid easy so no suggestions there.


I actually tried that at one point - i think the code is actually just commented out - but it did look really really messy.  However,  I am working on re-instituting my map wiki/map markup which would allow you to place little arrows and such on the map.  

One of these days....  I have development ADD - can't seem to stick with one project 

Also just started toying around with the idea of making tracks editable, but I am thinking the tracks are going to be too complex for the google maps api to handle that. I dunno, we will see.

Thanks again though!


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 24, 2008)

Crankfire said:


> If you want some sort of tour of the stone stuff, just drop me a line!   Devils Kitchen is over thar on that side :evil:  That's some classic nasty stuff....



Anything called Devils Kitchen has to be fun:-D When ever this happens count me in. I just hope my new DHX 5 coil shock is in by then.:-D It should be in sometime next week.

Next To Batchlor Street up here in MA, Nass is quickly becoming my 2nd favorite ride (and its a very close 2nd). I still need to get you guys up here to ride Batchlor street sometime. Though that may have to wait a while until Red is all healed up. He knows that place like the back of his hand, where as I get lost.


----------



## Greg (Jul 24, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Anything called Devils Kitchen has to be fun:-D When ever this happens count me in. I just hope my new DHX 5 coil shock is in by then.:-D It should be in sometime next week.
> 
> Next To Batchlor Street up here in MA, Nass is quickly becoming my 2nd favorite ride (and its a very close 2nd). I still need to get you guys up here to ride Batchlor street sometime. Though that may have to wait a while until Red is all healed up. He knows that place like the back of his hand, where as I get lost.



I'm down for a road trip to Bachelor Street. Nass really is a great place. I'm really lucky to be so close. While you saw two main loops Tim, there is sooo much more, and more still that I haven't even seen. Nass's narrow twisties are just *fun*.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm down for a road trip to Bachelor Street. Nass really is a great place. I'm really lucky to be so close. While you saw two main loops Tim, there is sooo much more, and more still that I haven't even seen. Nass's narrow twisties are just *fun*.



One of these next times I ride Nass with you guys we need to head back to the B Street area (where Red and I Crashed ) so I can ride the rest of the trail. That last mile or so we hike out looked really fun.


----------



## Greg (Jul 24, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> One of these next times I ride Nass with you guys we need to head back to the B Street area (where Red and I Crashed ) so I can ride the rest of the trail. That last mile or so we hike out looked really fun.



Technically, the "B Street" section was just a short stretch a bit up from where we crossed E. Chippens Road (where Chris and I met you, Red and Brian with the car) to around where you OTB'd. The rest of that area is cumulatively known as Session Woods. I would be up for a repeat of that entire 10 miler that Brian and I finished that day. That was an awesome route. The stretch you guys rode is the figure 8 in the southern part of that map. Part of why I love Nass so much do is how well-documented it is on Crankfire. Great job, Nate!


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Technically, the "B Street" section was just a short stretch a bit up from where we crossed E. Chippens Road (where Chris and I met you, Red and Brian with the car) to around where you OTB'd. The rest of that area is cumulatively known as Session Woods. I would be up for a repeat of that entire 10 miler that Brian and I finished that day. That was an awesome route. The stretch you guys rode is the figure 8 in the southern part of that map. Part of why I love Nass so much do is how well-documented it is on Crankfire. Great job, Nate!



I am down for that ride some weekend.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 24, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Anything called Devils Kitchen has to be fun:-D When ever this happens count me in. I just hope my new DHX 5 coil shock is in by then.:-D It should be in sometime next week.
> 
> Next To Batchlor Street up here in MA, Nass is quickly becoming my 2nd favorite ride (and its a very close 2nd). I still need to get you guys up here to ride Batchlor street sometime. Though that may have to wait a while until Red is all healed up. He knows that place like the back of his hand, where as I get lost.



I'm in for a ride at Batchlor Street if it isn't wicked far out in Western MA.  What city is it in?


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 24, 2008)

awf170 said:


> I'm in for a ride at Batchlor Street if it isn't wicked far out in Western MA.  What city is it in?



Batchlor street is in Hadley & Granby MA (near Northampton). Greg and Brian (maybe Jeff) want to come up and do a ride at Batchlor street some time. This is going to be put on hold for a while as my friend that really knows those trails was hurt pretty bad last weekend.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/31906-nassahegan-burlington-ct-7-20-08-a.html

He should be healed up in a little over a month and we will do a group ride then. I am still not very familiar with the trail system. Everytime I ride there I am doing my best just to keep up and don't have time to really pay attention


----------

